# Grrrrrr!



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2006)

I feel like such a dope.  I've been going for mountain bike rides on my way home from work one day a week for the last few weeks now, and it's been great.  Today is my scheduled day, but due to some issues at home that caused me to run late I rushed and forgot the water bladder for my hydration pack at home.  So I have everything I need to go riding except for WATER! :uzi:  I guess I'll have to buy a disposable water bottle that'll hopefully fit in my water bottle cage and make it a short ride.  I ussually drink at least 40 ounces and it's supposed to be in the mid to upper 80's today. :roll:

So I'm sure I'm not the only one to forget something important at home, let's here your stories.  If you're smart enough to remember your junk everytime please make up a story to make me feel better.


----------



## SkiDog (Jun 21, 2006)

forgot my ipod yesterday at home and the day was VERY long at my desk without my tunes......

other than that..im a pretty "anal retentive" individual, so its like...check, double check, and then double double check....so I rarely forget anything..

now that I typed that...i should foget the most important thing on my backpacking list for this weekends trip..

THANKS... ;-)

M


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 21, 2006)

I forget my gloves sometimes. I usually realize it a couple of miles into the ride and I just keep going, but it's on my mind the whole time.


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

I forgot my recovery drink today.  Fortunately I have spare energy gel and and jar of peanut butter for protein.  And two harvest bars.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 21, 2006)

I forgot my tools the other day. My seat came loose off my post and I rode with it loose until I found someone else on the trail, who had an allen wrench.
It's time to get a seperate bag for my mtb so I don't have to switch it between the 2 bikes.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 21, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I forgot my tools the other day. My seat came loose off my post and I rode with it loose until I found someone else on the trail, who had an allen wrench.
> It's time to get a seperate bag for my mtb so I don't have to switch it between the 2 bikes.



Due to forgetfullness on my part a number of times, I put a dedicated tool bag on each of my three bikes, complete with spare car key, correct tubes for the bike, glueless patch kit, emergency contact information, spare chain links and a master link.  Before I did this, I walked home three times pushing/carrying the bike a few miles because I forgot to move the tool bag from one bike to the other....since then I've had the stuff to keep me going as well as a few others when CRISIS struck miles from our starting point or assistance...


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Due to forgetfullness on my part a number of times, I put a dedicated tool bag on each of my three bikes, complete with spare car key, correct tubes for the bike, glueless patch kit, emergency contact information, spare chain links and a master link.  Before I did this, I walked home three times pushing/carrying the bike a few miles because I forgot to move the tool bag from one bike to the other....since then I've had the stuff to keep me going as well as a few others when CRISIS struck miles from our starting point or assistance...



That's a good setup, Charlie.  I wish I had riding partners like that.

Most of the time we're lucky if we have enough to fix one person's bike between four of us.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 21, 2006)

*Topeak "Survival Tool Wedge"*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> That's a good setup, Charlie.  I wish I had riding partners like that.
> 
> Most of the time we're lucky if we have enough to fix one person's bike between four of us.



The kit I use is a Topeak "Survival Tool Wedge"
http://www.topeak.com/2006/products/bags/survivaltoolwedge.php which is available at bike shops...roughly $32 - $36 each...


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> The kit I use is a Topeak "Survival Tool Wedge"
> http://www.topeak.com/2006/products/bags/survivaltoolwedge.php which is available at bike shops...roughly $32 - $36 each...



Nifty deal.

I carry an Alien with me on mountain rides... if I break a link I usually ride back on a short chain.  Spare tube and frame pump of course.  And I carry my wallet.

I'm thinking about buying a c02 inflater and cartidges for the road.  I've actually had more flats on the road than on the trails.  And I can only really get up to around 50 psi on my road tires, which is enough to limp it home, but I'd rather be able to reinflate it fully.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 21, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Nifty deal.
> 
> I carry an Alien with me on mountain rides... if I break a link I usually ride back on a short chain.  Spare tube and frame pump of course.  And I carry my wallet.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a c02 inflater and cartidges for the road.  I've actually had more flats on the road than on the trails.  And I can only really get up to around 50 psi on my road tires, which is enough to limp it home, but I'd rather be able to reinflate it fully.


For the road, in the bottom part of the wedge I carry a CO setup with cartidges and two tubes and for the MTB I use a frame pump and carry two tubes in th ebottom of the wedge.  When I flat (road or MTB) it is usually a pinch flat caused by my moment of laziness (or rush to get started, pick your excuse) to put full pressure in tubes before pushing off...


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> For the road, in the bottom part of the wedge I carry a CO setup with cartidges and two tubes and for the MTB I use a frame pump and carry two tubes in th ebottom of the wedge.  When I flat (road or MTB) it is usually a pinch flat caused by my moment of laziness (or rush to get started, pick your excuse) to put full pressure in tubes before pushing off...



Yeah, I can understand that.  I just bought a new floor pump so I've been checking my tires a lot just cause I like using the pump.  I think the way you're doing it is def. the way to go.  CO2 is great for high pressures and low volumes in road tubes and a frame pump is the way to go for lower pressure and high volume in MTB tires.  The right tool for the right job.


That's a lesson I'm still painstakingly learning almost everyday.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 22, 2006)

Forgot the epipen today... I'm not doing well recently.

Pray for no bees...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2006)

I ended up getting a decent ride in after stopping off at the local quick-e mart for some Poland Spring bottles.  The one I got with a 'sport' top was a little too small for my water bottle cage so I had to fashion a holster out of some pieces of wire and it still fell out once during a particularly bouncy downhill section.  The other one I put in my pack which made it a bit uncomfortable until I drank some water out of it so that I could crush down the bottle a little.  Hopefully this will teach me not to forget it next time!


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I ended up getting a decent ride in after stopping off at the local quick-e mart for some Poland Spring bottles.  The one I got with a 'sport' top was a little too small for my water bottle cage so I had to fashion a holster out of some pieces of wire and it still fell out once during a particularly bouncy downhill section.  The other one I put in my pack which made it a bit uncomfortable until I drank some water out of it so that I could crush down the bottle a little.  Hopefully this will teach me not to forget it next time!



Yeah, Gatorade/Powerade 16 oz bottles are about the only ones I've found that fit well into a standard water bottle cage.  I think they're made to be that way, actually.


----------

